# Sunday Evening Hog



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

I finally got to play a little string music on a nasty boar Sunday evening! I made a morning hunt Saturday morning with no activity, but knew they were coming through the area in the evenings. I had thrown a whole bag of corn out around the stand Friday evening and didn't find a single kernel on the ground when I walked around the next morning. Me and my friend Justin decided to make the sit yesterday and see what kind of damage we could do. We sat and watched to ***** have a easy snack for a while, when all of a sudden they high-tailed up the closest tree. A few seconds later I heard some leaves rustling off to my left. Two big boars came rolling in and made a line to the corn we had thrown out. I let them get comfortable and had one give me the all so sweet slight quartering away shot at about 18 yards. Hit the release and SMACK!! Hit a little higher than I wanted, but it was still good enough to catch some lung. I had a complete pass through with the 3 blade Muzzy and the arrow was covered in blood. Found a couple good drops of lung blood about were I had stuck him, and then nothing for about another 20 yards. Followed small drops for a bit through some of the thickest stuff you could imagine. Spent most of the time crawling on hands and knees because it was so thick you couldnt stand. Finally found it and had a heck of a time draggin it out. It was a great hunt and a awesome way to start the season for me!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nasty Bastage.. sometimes those big bores are hard as heck to find..Congrats


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Nasty Bastage.. sometimes those big bores are hard as heck to find..Congrats


Got to hand it to you, took the phrase right out of my head.

Congrats on the hog bud. I had a couple of real bruisers around this weekend as well, but they just wouldn't get right with the limbs and trash surrounding my stand. I can also relate to the underbrush your talking about too. We go into stuff like that with revolvers and take the fight to them. Talk about a adrenalin rush, when your down in that stuff and hear a bunch coming to you from parts unknown. You either make a stand or run like a little girl. :ac550: I been know to do both. :biggrin:

LAter,
SR


----------

